# Seerosen 2020



## Knoblauchkröte (12. März 2020)

Hi,

Zeit das neue Seerosenjahr einzuläuten

bei mir hat eine  im Teich schon wieder erstes neues Laub oben. Wie immer ists die "__ Joey Tomocik". Nebenan bei der "__ Conquerer" ist aber auch das erst fast oben (der Blattrand hängt schon an der Oberfläche)


----------



## Deuned (15. März 2020)

Meine "Madame __ Gonnere" hat auch schon die ersten Blätter an die Oberfläche geschoben.


----------



## Tetragonist (16. März 2020)

Bei mir im Teichkübel gedeiht es stark!
Über den winter, ist die Seerose aus ihrem Topf ausgebrochen und hat ein riesen Rhyzom entwickelt O_O'' von wegen winterpause!

wobei ich letztes jahr stark gedüngt habe xD macht sich jetzt bemerkbar

 

ende märz werde ich sie dann teilen und umtopfen müssen


Hier schon die erste knospe
 


LG aus NRW


----------



## Tetragonist (7. Mai 2020)

thread im Dornröschenschlaf gefallen??


----------



## Deuned (6. Juni 2020)

Nein,sicher nicht,aber meine "Madame __ Gonnere" z.B. war gestern schon fast ganz geöffnet.
Aber die heutige Nacht bei 7 Grad mochte sie absolut nicht.Auch meine "Walter Pagels" steht kurz vor dem Öffnen,aber leider ist es auch ihr zu kalt,sodass sie nur soeben ihre weiße Frabe zeigt.


----------



## Deuned (6. Juni 2020)

Nun hat etwas Sonne doch noch geholfen:

 


Acht weitere Knospen warten auf etwas mehr Wärme!


----------



## Muckeltnadine (6. Juni 2020)

Was wir für eine Seerose im Teich haben kann ich nicht sagen. Denn der Teich ist quasi 3 Wochen alt und die Seerose habe ich aus den Teich meines Papas bekommen. Können aber jeden Tag sehen wie ein Blatt mehr an die Oberfläche kommt.


----------



## Turbochris (6. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
letztes Jahr konnte ich eine Rose vor dem Zerhacken retten.
Zu dritt konnten wir die Wurzel nicht heben.
In einen runden 90l-Mörtelkübel passte die Wurzel vom Durchmesser nicht, von der Höhe auch nicht...
          
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben welche Sorte es ist?

Meine Candida hat 5 Blätter und eine Knospe, meine Alba hat 5 Blätter.
Meine Teichmummel, die ich auch letztes Jahr mit dem Topf im Teich geparkt habe, ist samt Topf verschwunden...

Alle habe ich jetzt gedüngt und hoffe auf eine reiche und lange Blüte!

Vielleicht taucht ja auch meine Teichmummel noch auf (sonst gibt es eine neue)

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Whyatt (6. Juni 2020)

Vielleicht Anna Epple?


----------



## Jomo (6. Juni 2020)

Meine ersten blühenden Seerosen dieses Jahr sind 'Fröbeli' und 'Hermine'  

Medium 32796 anzeigen
Medium 32795 anzeigen


----------



## Turbochris (6. Juni 2020)

Hallo Whyatt,
danke, das könnte sie wirklich sein. Werde mal bei Sonnenschein Literatur und mein original vergleichen.
Beim Transport sind übrigens drei Wurzelstücke abgebrochen. Die habe ich einfach bei mir in den Ton gesteckt und - siehe da - alle drei kommen wunderbar!

Jetzt hat meine Frau diese Tage eine angeblich feuerrote vor dem Kompost gerettet. Doch bisher hat sie nur Blätter...

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juni 2020)

Hi Jomo,

deine rote ist zumindest keine "__ Froebeli". Da sieht die Blüte ganz anders aus (ne echte "Froebeli" ist an den 4 weißlichen die Blüte deutlich überragenden Knospenblättern und den wenigen, eher senkrecht stehen roten Blütenblättern leicht erkennbar. Wird halt im Gartenfachhandel sehr viel Schindluder mit Sortennamen getrieben

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (7. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
meine weiße Seerose, die ich letztes Jahr von Koile als Ableger bekommen habe, hat jetzt 5 Bätter. Ich denke, sie schafft es. Vielen Dank nochmal, Gerd. Ich hatte Bedenken, da mir meine zwei alten Seerosen im Teich eingegengan sind.

  

Wie sieht es bei Dir aus?

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Jomo (7. Juni 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Jomo,
> 
> deine rote ist zumindest keine "__ Froebeli". Da sieht die Blüte ganz anders aus (ne echte "Froebeli" ist an den 4 weißlichen die Blüte deutlich überragenden Knospenblättern und den wenigen, eher senkrecht stehen roten Blütenblättern leicht erkennbar. Wird halt im Gartenfachhandel sehr viel Schindluder mit Sortennamen getrieben
> 
> MfG Frank



Hallo Frank,

möglich. Allerdings habe ich meine Seerosen online bei einem bekannten Seerosenshop bestellt. Evt. täuscht auch nur die Perspektive und der Umstand, dass die Blüte nicht komplett geöffnet ist? Wenn Du magst und Zeit hast, schau mal in mein Seerosen-Album. Habe dort zwei Bilder vom letzten Jahr hochgeladen. Wäre ja schön zu wissen, um welche Sorte es sich tatsächlich handelt.

Viele liebe Grüße
Jomo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2020)

Hi Jomo,

auch da gibts oft Fehlauszeichnungen, denn Shops ziehen die Sorten ja meißt auch nicht von dem ersten Exemplar einer Sorte selbst  sondern haben sie oder die ehemaligen Ausganspflanzen auch mal von irgendwo aus anderen Ländern bezogen (von meine 18 Seerosen im Teich waren nur 3 auch die Sorte als die sie ausgezeichnet war, alle anderen 15 waren komplette Fehlauszeichnungen) - die krasseste Fehlauszeichnung war vor über 20 Jahren meine "__ Rosennymphe" die ich eigentlich als Nuphar advena bei dem Gartenbaubetrieb wo ein Kumpel arbeitet bei ner Gartenbaugroßgärtnerei mitbestellt hatte. 
ein altes Bild aus den Anfangszeiten des Forums von ner echten "__ Froebeli" gibts hier noch im Lexikon bei den Seerosen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2020)

Hi Jomo,

wenn man sich mal in der Bestimmung seiner falsch ausgezeichneten Seerosen versuchen will kann man ja mal im Seerosenforum.de umschauen. Ist zwar ne zeimliche Arbeit sich da durch die Seerosen zu ackern, aber da gibts halt auch genauere Angaben zu Blattgrößen, -formen, -färbungen.; Blütengrößen, Form und Anzahl der einzelnen Blütenblätter ect. sodas Mann durch genaueres Vergleichen  eventuell schon rausbekommen kann was man da bekommen hat


----------



## Pysur (12. Juni 2020)

Unsere Seerosen haben dieses Jahr riesen Blüten. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie sie heißen.


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2020)

Pysur schrieb:


> Unsere Seerosen haben dieses Jahr riesen Blüten. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie sie heißen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 216778  Anhang anzeigen 216779


Ist doch egal, schee sehn se aus


----------



## Muckeltnadine (13. Juni 2020)

Ihr Lieben - die abgebildete Seerose war ein Geschenk von meinem Papa. Dieser weiß aber nicht was es für eine ist. Vielleicht kann mir jmd. helfen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2020)

Pysur schrieb:


> Unsere Seerosen haben dieses Jahr riesen Blüten. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie sie heißen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 216778  Anhang anzeigen 216779



Karl und Hannes oder Gretel und Lisbeth vieleicht

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (13. Juni 2020)

Hallo Nadine,
am Besten wartest Du bis sie blüht. Dann kann man sie besser bestimmen.  

viele Grüße,
Rober
t


----------



## Pysur (14. Juni 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Karl und Hannes oder Gretel und Lisbeth vieleicht
> 
> MfG Frank


Ok, ich nenne sie Hänsel und Gretel, lässt sich besser merken


----------



## Deuned (14. Juni 2020)

11 Blüten gleichzeitig,teilweise versteckt unter den Blättern,da kommt doch Freude auf trotz der Schädlinge an den Blättern:


----------



## Dothee (14. Juni 2020)

Meine Erste  ♡ die nächsten kommen auch schon bald hoch..kann mir gleich jemand helfen und weiss, wie sie heisst?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2020)

dürfte zumindest ne alte wüchsige Sorte von Latour-Marliac sein. Der Franzose hat jedoch viele __ rote Seerosen hervorgebracht, die sich z.T. auch sehr ähnlich sehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Dothee (15. Juni 2020)

Herzlichen Dank, Frank!  du warst ja super schnell..das könnte tatsächlich eine von diesen sein!


----------



## Haggard (17. Juni 2020)

Aktuell blüht meine "__ Almost Black" und meine "Wansiva". Die sitzen in Körben in meinem Pflanzenteich.
Dann habe ich ein paar Zwergseerosen in Bottichen, ohne Substrat, zwischen gelagert. Die haben im Teich nur Laub gebracht und nun blühen 2 davon " Chrysantha" und "  Alba" 

Da verstehe einer mal die Seerosen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juni 2020)

bei mir gerade im Teich

die  "__ Rosennymphe" im Amphibientümpel werde ich wohl rauswerfen, gestern bei dem Starkregen ist sie schon wieder aufgeschwommen (seit ich sie vor 2 Jahren geteilt hatte bleibt sie nicht mehr "unter Wasser" und macht selbst mit dicken Steinen drauf lieber nen "Freischwimmer"

Foto1 die beim kauf als "__ Red Spider" deklarierte (Dehner)
Foto 4 "__ Marliacea Chromatella"
Foto 2 " __ James Brydon"
Foto 5 die beim kauf als "__ Gonnere" ausgezeichnete (Dehner)
Foto 6 die beim kauf als "__ Colorado" ausgezeichnete (Obi)
Foto 3 "Rosennymphe"  Ableger vom "Freischwimmer" (gekauft vor >20 Jahren mal als Nuphar advena)

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbochris (18. Juni 2020)

Ich habe bei meinem großen Freischwimmer zwei Eichenpflöcke durch die Wurzeln in den Lehm getrieben. Das hält! 
Ja, für die Folienteichbesitzer nur die zweite Wahl...


----------



## Whyatt (19. Juni 2020)

Concordia ist heute aufgeblüht


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2020)

Jetzt geht es richtig los


----------



## Rhz69 (27. Juni 2020)

Meine blüht auch sehr schön, eigentlich bin ich garnicht so der Seerosenfreud, aber ganz ohne ist ja so ein Schwimmteich ganz leer, wenn keiner schwimmt. Die Sorte heisst Comanche und wechselt die Farbe wärend der Blüte von gelb über orange bis rosa. Sie steht bei mir auf etwa 40 cm Tiefe. Nur an den halben Quadratmeter hält sie sich nicht so richtig, die Wellen beim schwimmen stören aber nicht.
Viele Grüße von Rüdiger


----------



## Turbochris (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

hier ein paar Fotos meiner Alba, Candida und Anna Epple. 
Bei der Anna Epple kann man weiße und rosa Blüten sehen.
Meint ihr es sind Variationen der Anna Epple oder habe ich im Wurzelstock eine zweite Seerose?

                    

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
gerade noch Ende Juni freue ich auch mich über Seerosen .


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Juli 2020)

Und hier noch meine Lieblingsseerose.


----------



## Haggard (14. Aug. 2020)

Aktuell habe ich 10 Seerosenarten im Teich, davon 3 Zwerge. Letzte Woche wurden die nach und nach eingepflanzt. Die Zwerge leiden im Moment am Meisten und wollen nicht so wirklich. Dafür habe ich schon die erste Blüte der __ Wanvisa, die scheint den Umzug sehr gut verkraftet zu haben. Die steht übrigens bei ca. 90cm Wassertiefe.


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Aug. 2020)

So, ein letztes Foto von diesem Jahr zum Abgesang - es tut sich noch einiges, so dass ich noch weiterhin Freude an meinen Seerosen habe.


----------



## Chelmon1 (27. Aug. 2020)

Das war wohl dann auch die Abschiedsblüte. Drei Blüten im ersten Jahr nach der Pflanzung. Ich bin zufrieden.
 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ippo (4. Sep. 2020)

Die erste Seerose die nicht raus gezupft und gefressenen wurde.
 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ippo


----------



## Chelmon1 (5. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Leute,
meine Seerose hat eine merkwürdige Knospe getrieben! Vergleichbar mit einer Etagenzwiebel, sind kleine Blattansätze, Blütenknospen im Kleinformat und Wurzeln zu sehen.

Ist das normal? Oder handelt es sich um eine Notstrategie weil evtl. der Standort oder die Nährstoffsituation nicht passt?

Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen?

Ich erinnere mich nicht, sowas bei einer Seerose schon mal gesehen zu haben.

Viele Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Sep. 2020)

Hi Robert,

da bildet sich ne Jungpflanze aus einer abgeblüten Blüte.
Bestimmte gelbe Seerosensorten wie z.B "Colonel  A. J. Welch" sind dazu in der Lage

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (5. Sep. 2020)

Danke Frank!

Hatte mir gedacht, dass Du das weißt.

Es ist eine Joe Tomocik. Und gelb ist sie auch.

Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Sep. 2020)

Abgesang ? 

nix da ! Bin ja schließlich immer spät dran , so hab ick aber auch Immer noch spät !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Sep. 2020)

Hi Robert,

"__ Joey Tomocik" ist dazu eigentlich nicht in der Lage - hab ich zumindest noch nie was gehört oder gelesen das die so was kann, noch am meiner eigenen je letzten 10 Jahre gesehen. Hab mal im Seerosenforum.de reingeschaut und die Jungplanzenbildung an der "Colonel A. J. Welch" sieht da recht identisch mit deiner aus - könnte ja auch ne Falschauszeichung der Sorte stattgefunden haben

Hab gestern übrigens endlich ein paar kleinere Kartönchen bekommen sodas ich Montag Dir und Ina dann endlich die "__ Rosennymphe" Stücke zuschicken kann. An so ner "viviaren" gelben Seerose hät ich übrigens Interesse, da könnte Mann ja einen Tausch machen

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (5. Sep. 2020)

Ok, Frank. Ich schicke Dir den „Ableger“ gerne zu.

Grüße,
Robert


----------



## koile (5. Sep. 2020)

Ich habe 2013 schon davon Berichtet, 
das meine __ Joey Tomocik aus der Blüte eine neue Pflanze bildet .
Meine Joey Tomocik ist die Mutterpflanze von Chelmon1 seiner.
       Bilder von 2013.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Sep. 2020)

Hi Gerd,

wann endet bei deiner "__ Joey Tomocik" denn  in etwa die Vegetationsperiode im Herbst (Laubtrieb und Blütenknospenbildung) - solltest an der Saar ja auch in ner milderen Gegend wohnen?
Daraus kann man ja schließen ob es eventuell ne fehlbezeichnete "Colonel A. J. Welch" oder tatsächlich ne echte "Joey Tomocik" ist - die hat ja die längste Wachstumszeit aller winterharten Seerosen

MfG Frank


----------



## koile (5. Sep. 2020)

Hi Frank, 
Habe sie bei Nymphaion als __ Joey Tomocik gekauft .
Und ich glaube das es eine Originale ist. 
Sie treibt nur noch wenig Blüten, und nicht mehr 2,3 gleichzeitig.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Sep. 2020)

meine treibt hier in Klimazone 7 halt noch bis Anfang/Mitte Dezember hinein neue Blätter und Blütenknospen (die dann aber auch net mehr aufgehen), sie hört damit erst auf wenn die ersten Nachtfröste aufeinander folgen und dann den tropischen Anteil der Sorte zum "Stillstand" zwingen

Dieses Jahr fing sie nach dem recht milden Januar/Februar auch schon im März, kurz vor meinem 50sten wieder an die im Dezember nicht mehr hochgekommenen Blätter weiterzutreiben - siehe Themenbeginn - von den anderen 17 Seerosen war da noch gar nichts/kaum was zu sehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (6. Sep. 2020)

Hi,
habe auch mal im Seerosenforum geschaut.
Dort steht, dass die Colonel A.C. Welch olivgrüne Blätter haben soll. Unsere hat eher grasgrüne Blätter. Die Bilder bei Nympharium zeigen allerdings  auch eher grasgrüne Blätter, dafür aber mit hochgestelltem Blattrand.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es eine Hybride ist. Es scheint mir als hätte unsere Seerose Eigenschaften von Beiden. Die Blütenblätter habe ich nicht gezählt.

Es könnte ja auch mal bei einem Züchter vorkommen, dass eine Fremdbestäubung nicht bemerkt wird.

Interesantes Thema!

Ich achte mal drauf, wie lange sie in den Winter hinein neue Blätter treibt. Das war im Jahr der Pflanzung vielleich noch nicht so richtig zu erkennen.

Viele Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Chelmon1 (6. Sep. 2020)




----------



## Opa Graskop (12. Sep. 2020)

Da kriegt meine Seerose noch ne Knospe Aber das wird wohl nichts mehr mit dem blühen.


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Sep. 2020)

Wieso, soll doch kommende Woche nochmal an die 35°C geben.


----------



## Opa Graskop (12. Sep. 2020)

Nicht in Brandenburg, aber hast Recht, die nächsten 4 Tage so um die 28 Grad reichen event. auch.
Diese Seerose brauch auch im Hochsommer ne Woche mindestens von der Knospe bis zur Blüte.


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Sep. 2020)

Bei uns in Unterfranken sind wir sonnenverwöhnt z.Z blühen noch 6 Seerosen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Sep. 2020)

Hi Opa Graskop, 

bei mir in Mittelhessen blühen auch noch die Seerosen, zwar net mehr so wie in Juli/August, aber einzelne Blüten kommt noch in unreglmäßigen Abständen. Solange noch ordentlich Blätter geschoben werden kommen auch noch Blütenknopsen nach. Den September und Anfang Oktober kann man immer noch mit offenen Blüten rechnen. Meine "__ Joey Tomocik" öffnete letztes Jahr die letze Blüte nach Nikolaus weil es noch recht mild war.

und Roberts Ableger oben, der nun bei mir rumdümpelt hat auch noch Blütenknospen obwohl noch kein Blatt richtig ausgebildet ist

MfG Frank


----------



## koile (12. Sep. 2020)

Habe gestern in der Wilhelma Stuttgart ein paar Bilder gemacht, *nicht nur Seerosen )


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Sep. 2020)

ich bin mal gespannt was bei meiner tropischen Seerose im Aquarium rauskommen wird.
Wie immer die Knolle als "profane" Nymphaea __ lotus gekauft, ist aber auch mal wieder was ganz anderes, aber zumindest keine N. pubescens wie sonst (Schwimmlaub hat sie im  Aquarium schon etliches getrieben, jetzt warte ich auf Blütenknospen

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (13. Sep. 2020)

Die kleinste __ Rosennymphe steht jetzt 10 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel.
@Knoblauchkröte : eine von den anderen beiden werde ich auch noch pflanzen.

Hoffentlich klappt das noch mit dem Anwachsen.

Viele Grüße, Robert

Und hier noch ein Bild von meinem __ Spaltgriffel. Ist zwar keine Seerose, aber er blüht zum zweiten mal in diesem Jahr


----------



## Deuned (27. Sep. 2020)

Meine Madame __ Gonnere blüht noch immer.Und das bei Nachttemperaturen von unter 10 Grad.Die Blätter sind traumhaft nahezu ohne Befall,das aber erst seit ca. 6-8 Wochen.Zuvor litten die Blätter sehr unter dem __ Seerosenzünsler,der jetzt verschwunden zu sein scheint.
Eine Frage habe ich aktuell:
Beim Entfernen der absterbenden Blätter finde ich auf der Unterseite ein seltsames Gewächs.
Wer hilft mir und kann mich aufklären um was es sich hier handelt?


----------



## koile (28. Sep. 2020)

Hallo, meine __ Joey Tomocik hat in diesem Jahr auch wieder aus 2 Blüten, neue Ableger gebildet.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2020)

Hi Gerd,

ich gehe mittlerweile schwer davon aus das da ne Fehlauszeichnung/Verwechslung bei Nympheion passiert war - kann auch bei Werner mal passieren (wie vor Jahren mal mit __ Schlauchpflanzen - ne Sarracenia flava im Verkauf war eindeutig ne S. leucophylla-Hybride). Der "Enkel" deiner Pflanze den mir Robert ja zugeschickt hat trägt am jungen Laub sehr viele rötliche Flecken,was bei der "__ Joey Tomocik" so ja auch nicht vorkommt. Und bei Rechergen in Gartenforen und im hiesigen BoGa wurde mir bisher überall mitgeteilt das "Joey Tomocik" keine !!! Jungpflanzen aus verblüten Blüten entwickelt.
bisher spricht da jedenfalls alles sehr viel eher für ne "Colonel A. J. Welch" von Latour-Marliac

MfG Frank


----------



## koile (28. Sep. 2020)

Danke für die Info, ist aber auch egal sie gefällt mir trotzdem.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2020)

ist die Seerose bei Dir eigentlich sehr kräftig/starkwüchsig?

MfG Frank


----------



## koile (28. Sep. 2020)

Ja,und sie bildet noch Blüten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2020)

Hi Gerd,

das kräftige Wachtum würde ebenfalls eher für ne "Colonel A. J. Welch" sprechen, wie es aussieht sitzt sie bei Dir daher auch etwas zu flach

meine 3 gelben schieben übrigens auch noch Blätter/Blüten (vor allem meine "__ Marliacea Chromatella" ) wärend die weißen, roten, rosa das Wachstum nun nach den kalten Tagen deutlich runterfahren

MfG Frank


----------



## koile (28. Sep. 2020)

Hi Frank, habe mir mal gerade die Colonel A.J Welch angeschaut, deren Blätter sind aber Stark rot Pigmentiert.


----------



## Haggard (2. Okt. 2020)

Meine "__ Almost Black" hat aktuell eine Blüte unter Wasser geöffnet !?! Was könnte das für Ursachen haben ? Zur Info, die wurde erst Anfang August umgepflanzt.


----------



## Turbo (2. Okt. 2020)

Haggard schrieb:


> Was könnte das für Ursachen haben ?


Vielleicht ist sie schüchtern und traut sich nicht an die Oberfläche.

duck und weg.


----------



## Chelmon1 (4. Okt. 2020)

koile schrieb:


> Hi Frank, habe mir mal gerade die Colonel A.J Welch angeschaut, deren Blätter sind aber Stark rot Pigmentiert.


Hallo Gerd,
das ist mir auch so vorgekommen. Deshalb meine ich, dass wir evtl. eine Kreuzung von beiden haben. Denn rot hat meine ausser an den Stielen überhaupt nicht.
Meine treibt übrigens auch noch Blätter. Blüten hat sie aber keine mehr gebracht.
Schönen Restsonntag noch.
Robert


----------



## Deuned (5. Nov. 2020)

Meine "Madame __ Gonnere" hat heute mit großer Anstrengung - Nachtfrost - ihre sicherlich letzte Blüte für dieses Jahr geöffnet!


----------

